# Advice for Fish Finder/Graph?



## rex (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Looking for advice on a fish finder/graph for my boat. I don't have a lot of experiences with different ones. I would like something fairly basic, but I want to be able to pinpoint and save/program certain locations to be able to get back to them.

Anybody have any suggestions? The cheaper the better.

Thanks


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

lowrance h20 or h20c with a ram mount and a cigaret pluin.


----------



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

There are a lot of good options. If you want to go for an inexpensive option Eagle FishElite, Cabelas has them on sale for like $300. The lowrance M68 is also a great choice, not full sized but it is color and goes for around $350. You could also check out hummingbird has the 385CI combo which has an internal GPS and runs around 380ish.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

If you wish to run LakeMaster chips, look to the 788 Hummer's and above for the best bang for the buck. The new 385ci series will not run them, not enough internal processor capacity to handle it.


----------

